# Mochi's first class - Intro to Agility Obstacles



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like a great start. Lily used to get very overly excited when watching other dogs work in an agility class. It took some time, but she has learned to be settled when she watches other dogs working. You two will get there.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good for you and mochi, sounds like you both had fun.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Yay Bonnie and Mochi. You'll have a ball. Remember to have fun girl.


----------

